# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  معدل الفائدة ( interest rate)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mohamed naser

معدل الفائدة يعنى نسبة الفائدة على القروض من البنوك والمؤسسات المالية ويحددها البنك المركزي للدولة
يعتبر رفع معدل الفائدة أو خفضه هو السلاح الذى يستخدمه البنك المركزي الفيدرالي الأمريكي لكبح جماح التضخم أو الزيادة السريعة أو البطئ الشديد فى النمو الإقتصادي . 
ماذا يحدث عندما يتخذ البنك المركزي قرارا برفع معدل الفائدة؟ 
عندما يفكر المستثمر بالإقتراض من البنك للدخول فى مشروع أو فى البورصة سوف يقارن بين أرباحه وبين نسبة الفائدة على القرض حيث أن نسبة الفائدة على القرض سوف تقتطع من الأرباح العائدة من المشروع فهل الصافي مجدي للمستثمر أم لا ؟ 
إن كان مجديا فسوف يقترض المستثمر وإن كان غير ذلك فلن يقترض كلما زاد معدل الفائدة قلت نسبة الربح للشركات وبالتالى سوف تقل اسعار اسهمها فى البورصة .

----------


## islam10

مقال مميز

----------


## محمدsa

شكرا لك

----------


## Gisto

سعر الفائدة هو جزء من جزء من الأموال الأساسية، المودعة أو المقترضة، والتي يجب أن تسدد كل فترة من قبل المقترض للمقرض. هناك أنواع مختلفة من الفوائد التي تفرضها البنوك على فوائد المقترضين؛ فوائد مركبة وفوائد بسيطة إلى جانب أنواع أخرى من الفوائد.

----------


## محمدsa

شكر جزيلا اخي معلومة مهمة كنت اجلها

----------

